# Wait for ID.Crozz or get 2019 e-Golf now?



## amerikaner79 (Jul 10, 2001)

2016 Golf Sportwagen S lease is up in 5 months...debating on getting 2019 e-Golf SE or waiting for ID. Crozz


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

amerikaner79 said:


> 2016 Golf Sportwagen S lease is up in 5 months...debating on getting 2019 e-Golf SE or waiting for ID. Crozz


Personally I'm going to wait for the ID Crozz/ID.4 to come out so I can compare the two. I'm curious to see how they both stack up when it comes to range and size.


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm going to wait for the ID.4 to come out as well. I need to see what the price difference is going to be before I decide to put money down.


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

ID.4 will be the biggest money maker for VW and in that what resonates with most consumers. 

Its essentially a crossover version of the ID.3 hatchback. 

As both hit the market, my predictions of sales will prove to be true!


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

The ID 4 will sell well if it's priced the same as a Tiguan. If they try to ask $35-$40K for it just because you don't have to pay for gas, I predict most people in this demographic will simply continue to buy ICE Tiguans for as long as they're available.


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

fiftysomething said:


> The ID 4 will sell well if it's priced the same as a Tiguan. If they try to ask $35-$40K for it just because you don't have to pay for gas, I predict most people in this demographic will simply continue to buy ICE Tiguans for as long as they're available.


VW seems to be hinting that the ID.4 will be comparable to the Tiguan. Hopefully they actually stick to that though. If it's priced significantly higher I agree, a lot of people will stick to Tiguans.


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Also, lets not forget the ID.4 is part of a massive vehicle line up shift from VW, meaning LOTS of new changes like we never seen before. 

That to me is a big incentive to buy something ID rather than an outgoing VW model.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

EVW1 said:


> Also, lets not forget the ID.4 is part of a massive vehicle line up shift from VW, meaning LOTS of new changes like we never seen before.
> 
> That to me is a big incentive to buy something ID rather than an outgoing VW model.


That's very true, who knows how long the e-golf will around for, or if it will change as the ID line continues to roll out.


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Yeah.
Resale values are my biggest concern as well. 
I rather not own new older model only to see its value plummet 1-2 years out.


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

EVW1 said:


> Yeah.
> Resale values are my biggest concern as well.
> I rather not own new older model only to see its value plummet 1-2 years out.


I remember there were rumors about the e-golf getting close to being discontinued but I don't know if that's been officially confirmed or not.


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Not everyone at VW is on board with the ID.3. I guess it can be argued that more attention could have been given to the Golf MK8




> *Volkswagen is more concerned with the ID.3 than the new Golf*
> 
> Mike Rutherford is baffled why Volkswagen showcased the new ID.3 at Frankfurt rather than the new Mk8 Golf
> 
> ...


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

EVW1 said:


> Not everyone at VW is on board with the ID.3. I guess it can be argued that more attention could have been given to the Golf MK8


While I am all for the ID.3 and the rest of the ID line from VW. It definitely does seem like they're sweeping the Golf under the rug even though it's a new version.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

EVW1 said:


> Not everyone at VW is on board with the ID.3. I guess it can be argued that more attention could have been given to the Golf MK8


That's a very interesting perspective on the ID.3. I'm curious to see when VW starts showing the new Golf some love and how much they do to promote it. Otherwise, why would they even bother to change it?


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

EVW1 said:


> Not everyone at VW is on board with the ID.3. I guess it can be argued that more attention could have been given to the Golf MK8


Apparently the 8th gen Golf is set to debut on Oct. 24 at an event in Wolfsburg. One of the reasons it didn't appear at the Frankfurt Motor Show is development issues.



> A Volkswagen representative confirmed with Roadshow on Thursday that the eighth generation of the blockbuster nameplate will debut on Oct. 24 at an event in its hometown of Wolfsburg, Germany. Supposedly, according to a Motor1 report, this car was set to debut at the Frankfurt Auto Show last month, but company brass pushed it back to give its electric VW ID 3 some extra breathing room, and of course, media attention. Whenever a new Golf comes out it's huge news and would have stolen much limelight from the ID 3.
> 
> Another reason for the Golf's delayed disrobing has to do with development issues. Supposedly, engineers have been wrestling with software problems related to its over-the-air update capability.


https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/2020-volkswagen-golf-features-specs-debut/


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

I like what i'm seeing so far and knowing it will be available as a PHEV is an incentive for me, at least until the ID.3 arrives and is priced reasonably. 

Not a bad looking PHEV Hatch either...


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

EVW1 said:


> I like what i'm seeing so far and knowing it will be available as a PHEV is an incentive for me, at least until the ID.3 arrives and is priced reasonably.
> 
> Not a bad looking PHEV Hatch either...


I have to agree, it looks like VW did a great job with tweaking the design for the new Golf. I'm looking forward to its reveal in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lucile (May 12, 2011)

Keep in mind that, unless you live in LA or NY, you can't walk into a showroom and buy a new e-Golf. VW made it kind of a limited-sale item. You can buy a used one anywhere in the country, but not every dealership has the tools and know-how to service them.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

Lucile said:


> Keep in mind that, unless you live in LA or NY, you can't walk into a showroom and buy a new e-Golf. VW made it kind of a limited-sale item. You can buy a used one anywhere in the country, but not every dealership has the tools and know-how to service them.


I didn't realize that the e-Golf is going to be that limited.


----------



## Lucile (May 12, 2011)

SKing said:


> I didn't realize that the e-Golf is going to be that limited.


This is a past tense and present tense thing. the ID series will almost definitely be rolled out everywhere you can buy a VW.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

Lucile said:


> This is a past tense and present tense thing. the ID series will almost definitely be rolled out everywhere you can buy a VW.


Yeah for sure, there's no way they'll limit the ID series to certain areas/regions.


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

After learning about the Skooda going green I might just go for that over the Golf, if I can't wait on the Crozz.


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

EVW1 said:


> After learning about the Skooda going green I might just go for that over the Golf, if I can't wait on the Crozz.


I've never driven or sat inside a Skoda before, how do they compare to VW?


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

EVW1 said:


> Not everyone at VW is on board with the ID.3. I guess it can be argued that more attention could have been given to the Golf MK8


In contrast to that article you shared EVW1, this is an interesting one that talks about VW wanting to save the Golf. 

https://europe.autonews.com/automakers/golf-once-saved-volkswagen-now-vw-wants-save-golf



> FRANKFURT -- Two cars supported Volkswagen's decades-long ascent to the top: The Beetle, which laid the foundation for the company as a people carrier; and the Golf, a boxy hatchback that pulled VW from economic doom in the 1970s.
> 
> The Golf went on a record-breaking run of more than 35 million units sold to date. But in the 45 years since the first one rolled off the line, the ground has shifted under VW, particularly in recent times.
> 
> ...


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

Information for the new Golf has come out and there won't be an electric version offered. So it's going to have to be ID.3 or hybrid Golf. 



> Under the hood of the new Golf are eight available powertrain configurations, the most offered on any Golf despite no EV option. The Golf will be available with one of three gas engines, two hybrid options, one natural gas engine, or even two diesel-powered options.


https://www.greencarreports.com/new...re-ev-more-plug-in-options-but-diesel-remains


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

SKing said:


> In contrast to that article you shared EVW1, this is an interesting one that talks about VW wanting to save the Golf.
> 
> https://europe.autonews.com/automakers/golf-once-saved-volkswagen-now-vw-wants-save-golf


Top Gear Magazine spoke with someone from VW's powertrain department and apparently there's a possibility that a 9th generation Golf could happen. It's on slide #3 of this article - https://www.topgear.com/car-news/first-look/eight-things-you-need-know-about-new-volkswagen-golf#3



> *There will be a Golf MK9. Probably*
> 
> Think about it - when this Golf comes up for replacement in seven or eight years time, who knows what the car industry will look like? By then, will there be a demand for a car like the Golf, that doesn’t look like an SUV and is powered by an internal combustion engine instead of an electric motor? Or by then will it have been totally overwritten by the all-electric ID.3 and forthcoming ID.4 SUV? Our friend Lars says no, the Golf will survive well into the future. “No way it’s 100 per cent electrification in 2030. Even my boss Mr Diess is not enthusiastic. That would be far too much. There has to be a next generation Golf, I’m convinced,” he tells us.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

For some reason the 2020 e-Golf lost 2 miles of range than before. Which is a bit odd. 



> For its last year, though, the e-Golf loses a little bit of range—2 miles, to be exact.
> 
> The official EPA range for the 2020 e-Golf falls to 123 miles, from 125 miles for the 2017-2019 editions of the model. Likewise, efficiency figures for the model change significantly—from 119 MPGe (28 kwh/100 miles) to 113 MPGe (30 kwh/100 miles). Last year’s model was rated 126/111 city/highway, in MPGe, while the 2020 model gets 122/104 MPGe.
> 
> Spokesman Mark Gillies confirmed to Green Car Reports that there is no change for the 2020 e-Golf, versus 2019, and that it comes down to changes in EPA testing procedure. So real-world range between vehicles of the two model years should be identical.


https://www.greencarreports.com/new...car-range-falls-just-before-id-ev-range-rises


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

I always felt a bit skeptical about it and wouldn't buy one yet due to fears of less than favorable resale value.


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

The resale for these is going to be very interesting once the ID.3 and ID.4 hit the showroom floor. It's not going to be ideal for people who already own one.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

EVW1 said:


> I always felt a bit skeptical about it and wouldn't buy one yet due to fears of less than favorable resale value.


They could be good value for someone looking to buy an EV. The only issue would be with maintenance as VW shifts to the ID line.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

This is very interesting, VW CEO Herbert Diess is claiming that the ID.3 will be 40% less expensive to build than the e-Golf. 



> FRANKFURT (Reuters) - Volkswagen’s (VOWG_p.DE) new ID.3 electric vehicle will be 40% cheaper to build than the electric version of its Golf model, Chief Executive Herbert Diess told investors on Monday.
> 
> The battery in the new ID.3 can be used to add structural rigidity to the body and the modular layout of the battery allows for advantages in packaging and economies of scale.
> 
> ...


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-volkswagen-electric-idUSKBN1XS1BN


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

Lucile said:


> Keep in mind that, unless you live in LA or NY, you can't walk into a showroom and buy a new e-Golf. VW made it kind of a limited-sale item. You can buy a used one anywhere in the country, but not every dealership has the tools and know-how to service them.


Not true. It's been available in Washington for almost a year, and has been available in Oregon far longer than that..


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

I considered an e-Golf very seriously before I leased my Niro PHEV. While the latest range increase was welcome, it's still not enough for my needs. Sure, my daily use would be no problem with 125 miles of range. But I drive to my parents on occasion, and the round trip is right around 100 miles. Add in the range reduction for HVAC and colder weather, and I can't make the round trip without a charge. The ID.4 appears to meet my needs quite well. My lease is up May 2022, so timing should be quite good to move into an ID.4, assuming the price and equipment are acceptable.


----------

